# End of Driveway Clearing Idea



## yarcraftman (Jan 30, 2014)

All,

I am not sure if anyone has tried this idea for the End of Driveway Clearing but last year I tried making 3 or 4 passes in the street in front of my house and the neighbors house prior to the snow plow going by.

Now my neighbors thought I was an idiot snowblowing the street. But I have to say I was surprised by how little snow was left in the approach of my driveway. 

I figured if I made a few passes in front of my house and my neighbors it does not matter which direction the plow comes from. After a 12 inch snow fall I think I had about 2 inches left over from the plow that was much easier to deal with later.

Obviously this only helps if you are home prior to the plow coming.

Just an idea I thought I would share.


----------



## Shryp (Jan 1, 2011)

A lot of people do this.

Then there are those that pile a 12 foot high snow bank right in front of their driveway...


----------



## Kiss4aFrog (Nov 3, 2013)

I do it all the time on the heavier snows. Doesn't add much time and saves me from having to go back out just to clean up the EOD ridge when the plow finally comes around.


----------



## uberT (Dec 29, 2013)

I've used that strategy too. Hasn't helped nearly as much as I'd hope for 

The town often plows a foot or two away from the curb with smaller equipment and you figure they're done. However, they often return late at night with the heavy duty gear and trash everything you've done when they clear right up to the curbing. So, I've developed a contra-strategy  I do my entire clean up, including 400' of sidewalk, except for the driveway apron. That way they can't re-fill the apron when they pass by a 2nd time  This usually works out OK unless someone has to get out or it gets extremely cold and the entire mess freezes up solid :facepalm_zpsdj194qh Planning and reviewing the forecast are essential.


----------



## micah68kj (Oct 8, 2011)

When I lived where this EOD pile was a problem I used to do that. Now we have *ZERO *EOD problems. We live on a street with a very wide tree lawn in the middle and it has no curb. The plow trucks turn their plows *away* from our driveways and plow all the snow into the tree lawn. Very happy with this.


----------



## detdrbuzzard (Jan 20, 2012)

you won't see a plow on my street unless there are twelve inches of snow or more and that's no guaranty that you'll see one then


----------



## UNDERTAKER (Dec 30, 2013)

detdrbuzzard said:


> you won't see a plow on my street unless there are twelve inches of snow or more and that's no guaranty that you'll see one then


 City still broke???? there *MY BROTHER FROM ANOTHER MOTHER.:icon_whistling:*


----------



## UNDERTAKER (Dec 30, 2013)

micah68kj said:


> When I lived where this EOD pile was a problem I used to do that. Now we have *ZERO *EOD problems. We live on a street with a very wide tree lawn in the middle and it has no curb. The plow trucks turn their plows *away* from our driveways and plow all the snow into the tree lawn. Very happy with this.


 *Well aren't you just so special. BROTHER JOE.:emoticon-south-park*


----------



## UNDERTAKER (Dec 30, 2013)

Shryp said:


> A lot of people do this.
> 
> Then there are those that pile a 12 foot high snow bank right in front of their driveway...


 I PILE it up so the plow puts it down in front of the neighbor north of me. he ends up with a nice big berm in front of his house.:smiley-whacky017::smiley-whacky017::smiley-whacky017::smiley-whacky017::smiley-whacky017:


----------



## CarlB (Jan 2, 2011)

I use to do the same thing but, the plows will come through even if there is only 2 or 3" or snow. If a big storm is coming they will plow after the first 5 or 6 then come through when the snow has stopped. Its a pain to have to do the EOD twice but at least they plow. I guess its our tax dollars at work.


----------



## MPCOA (Sep 4, 2015)

Bug your city councils to buy snow gates for their plows


----------



## micah68kj (Oct 8, 2011)

POWERSHIFT93 said:


> *Well aren't you just so special. BROTHER JOE.:emoticon-south-park*


Not special.... Just very fortunate. Having no EOD piles gives me time to do everybody's sidewalks/driveways around me. I'm retired and they probably appreciate it. No charge.


----------



## kueh (Dec 29, 2013)

Ah, I was contemplating this idea for this year's EOD surprises. Guess it should work.


----------



## BullFrog (Oct 14, 2015)

I guess I should feel fortunate. Normally my street doesn't get plowed or bladed but when it gets too deep or rutted they'll come through and scrape down to pavement. They push it next to the curb but where there's a driveway they drop the side arm so no snow is ever left at the EOD. If the curb accumulation gets too high it gets bladed to the center of the street and hauled away. It might take a week or so after a storm but it still gets done.


----------



## SnowG (Dec 5, 2014)

BullFrog said:


> I guess I should feel fortunate. Normally my street doesn't get plowed or bladed but when it gets too deep or rutted they'll come through and scrape down to pavement. They push it next to the curb but where there's a driveway they drop the side arm so no snow is ever left at the EOD. If the curb accumulation gets too high it gets bladed to the center of the street and hauled away. It might take a week or so after a storm but it still gets done.


 Where do you live? Heaven? Around here the plow operators are city workers. They don't care if they plow people in. 

Did you hear about this one?


----------



## nwcove (Mar 2, 2015)

wish i had it as good as some of you fellow members ! when i clear my eod stuff, i have to keep an eye out for mail boxes, animal carcasses and small cars.


----------



## Kiss4aFrog (Nov 3, 2013)

WOW, that's just ugly if it's what you're plow left you.

I'm lucky as I don't have to worry about anything but snow and maybe a chunk of ice now and then in my EOD pile. That's a lot of packed snow to try and move.


----------



## nwcove (Mar 2, 2015)

Kiss4aFrog said:


> WOW, that's just ugly if it's what you're plow left you.
> 
> I'm lucky as I don't have to worry about anything but snow and maybe a chunk of ice now and then in my EOD pile. That's a lot of packed snow to try and move.



that is what the plow , which was a grader, (as the tandem trucks could not do the job,) left me and 100's of others late last winter. as bad as it looks, it wasnt to bad after i got a hole punched through it. sure i had to knock it down with a shovel a bit at a time , then hit the stuff i shoveled with the blower. that eod pile did retire my 20 year old mtd tho !


----------



## Bob E (Jun 9, 2014)

I always try to pile most of the EOD snow in the direction of traffic and clear away a little extra against the direction of traffic. I've never gone down the whole property line though.


----------



## BullFrog (Oct 14, 2015)

SnowG said:


> Where do you live? Heaven? Around here the plow operators are city workers. They don't care if they plow people in.


Just seen your reply. No I never seen the video before but I'm the glad the guy got fired. 

The operators are city workers here too.


----------



## coachDOC (Oct 23, 2015)

yarcraftman said:


> All,
> 
> I am not sure if anyone has tried this idea for the End of Driveway Clearing but last year I tried making 3 or 4 passes in the street in front of my house and the neighbors house prior to the snow plow going by.
> 
> ...


It's a good idea. I started the same thing a year or two ago which, although obvious in hindsight, I discovered by accident. I would clear the street by my mailbox so the mail carrier could do her job easier. The mailbox was down the street (with traffic) from the driveway, so invariably the plow would put snow back there the next time it went by. So I cleared the street in front of the driveway as well. That worked as the mailbox area would stay clear because the plow would leave all the snow in my driveway. I thought I was very clever until my wife pointed out that I could ALSO clear the area up the street and then the plow would leave snow there instead of in the driveway. Worked out pretty well.

Not sure how much I'll do in the street this year. I've used a 2-stage the last several years but finally sold it since it's not practical for my driveway and storage setup. I'll find out soon enough if the single stage can do the same.


----------

